# What Do Chukars Eat?



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

They eat grass, and lots of it. At least they do this time of year. This one's crop was the most full I've ever seen:

http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af3 ... P_0020.jpg

http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af3 ... P_0021.jpg

http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af3 ... 0016-2.jpg


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Talk about a pig! I can see why he had to eat so much....without feathers, he needed all that extra energy to keep warm!!!


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

I really like the stock on your gun.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree, that gun is a bute!  nice chukars too...


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

What load are you shooting Jon. I'm in if that 28 gauge plucks 'em too. :lol:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Bret said:


> What load are you shooting Jon. I'm in if that 28 gauge plucks 'em too. :lol:


That's 3/4oz of #7s with 13.2 grains of Alliant 20/28, a WAA HS wad with a W209 primer. It's supposed to be about 1225FPS. I shot one bird yesterday that had flushed from about 80 yards above me and was really moving going past. It cartwheeled in midair at the shot, end over end. It hit well down the hill and tumbled after landing, leaving one big puff of feathers and a trail of feathers 20-30 yards long. So I guess you could say it plucks them and tenderizes them too.  Can't wait till you shoot it Bret, it recoils like a BB gun.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great birds. Looks like the salad has been treating them well.  

That gun is GORGEOUS!


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

Purina Chukar Chow


----------

